# Divi village (#4988) on hold . Need help



## davenlib (Jan 14, 2014)

We have a studio at Divi Village for end of June 2014 and can't seem to really find a great source of info.. Questions:

1. How is beach? Soft sand? Swimable

2. Resort. Is it nice, classy, clean, new old?

It is justly husband and I for the first time I a long time so want nice, active, funpeople, but not a party or a kid crazy place

How bad are the ants? 

Can we get ocean view in a studio? 

I posted a few months ago about wanted great beaches and at the time we thought we were bringing teens but turns out we get the whole week to ourselves so easy flight isn't as important.   What we really want is a classy, clean resort with awesome white sandy beaches.  We are from California which has great beaches but we want soft white sand ..


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2014)

The resort is on a really nice beach - Druif Beach

http://www.aruba.com/things-to-do/druif-beach

Can't comment on the resort itself.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 14, 2014)

There are so many Divi resorts, all clustered together.  I am not an expert but we stayed at the golf and beach resort last Feb. It was wonderful. I also think the beach was the nicest we saw on the island.  Have fun!


----------



## dcoak (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Davenlib,

We have booked a Studio at Divi Village 4988 on RCI points for next Jan 2015. We're new to exchaging and are now starting to wonder what the difference is between all the the divi resorts (particularily 4988 vs 6881). They all look the same when booking but now we're wondering if some are better than others. Did you stay at 4988? 
1) How was your stay? 
2) Is 4988 nice, clean, new or old.
3) If you stayed in a Studio, did it have a full kitchen?

Any comments or help you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 4, 2014)

Keep in mind that at Divi Village, the beach is across the street.  We stayed in a studio unit two years ago that had been renovated.  It was a good size for two people.  The Golf Links villas are nicer, but may be a problem for someone who cannot climb the stairs.  Those units have a jacuzzi on the roof that is shared by the guests staying in the same building.  

Divi Village has the lower RCI number.  I am a former owner at DV.  The Divi Golf Links have the higher number.  A friend stayed at the Golf Links last summer while I was at the Marriott Ocean Club.  The wifi didn't work in the Golf Links unit after my friend paid for the week.  She was reimbursed.  Then, the washing machine flooded and she had to be moved to another unit on the top floor.  I could hardly make it up the stairs when I went to visit.

We're in Aruba now at the Marriott Surf Club.  One friend took the promotion tour at the newer Divi Phoenix Aruba.  She said that the new units are beautiful even with black granite in the kitchen.  Everything was upscale.  Those units are all facing the beach.

Oh, the studio at Divi Village does have a full kitchen.


----------



## dcoak (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. We're just hoping the room is clean and functional...sounds like it should be. Thanks again for the info.


----------

